# PEPSI or COKE?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i like pepsi for super and coke for lunch.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I like pepsi. Coke is too syrupy.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I love coke.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pepsi is good when you need a sugar boost and Coke is good for when your want a lot of carbonation in you. :Oo: Either way I only like Coke when it's from McDonalds, because for some reason it tastes better, other than that I like Pepsi.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i like that coke too...







its fountain coke. it tastes good.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I too like the mcdonalds coke. It's not syrupy like the bottled coke.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ORIGIONAL all the way, but between pepsi & Coke it doesn't much matter (as long as you are talking soft drinks! *insert wink icon here*)

Xenon - where is the wink icon?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Coke all the way!
Pepsi's a weird concoction, too sweet and it lacks bubbles....

In other words: Pepsi sucks


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

judazz your opinion doesnt count.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, ok









But I voted anyway


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I own to much stock in coke not to drink it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not into either, I would rather just have a beer. I do use coke to clean the rust off my Cleveland RTG wedges (golf club). All you do is soak them in coke over night and the coke eats all the rust off. That should tell you a little more about what you are drinking.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When I drink coke, I usually add a little schnapps








Makes it a lot healthier...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

a couple of cold ones are good too...

but i dont drink beer.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i voted coke, but i prefer sprite...so much more lemony citrusy







....however roman coke has so much more flavor


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sprite is made buy coke. this debaite is on who makes the best product. eg. if you drink barqs.c plus,sprite,mellow yellow. ect. you like coke. if you drink. crush,mountain dew.gatoraide. ect you like pepsi.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i know we're debating about the manufactur's but i never liked coke the drink, i like coke the company in general...but i dont drink soda anymore, very harmful....


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I drink pepsi, but if I'm drinking some crown royal give me coke.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> That should tell you a little more about what you are drinking.


That it cleans your insides?!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no $hit karen.....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Karen, just stop... stop now while you're no longer ahead. Coke is well ... DISGUSTING. Pepsi has more of a mellow taste, rather than coke, which will usually leave this gross after taste. ... but then again, that's only my opinion ... *shrug*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I was being sarcastic. Jeez does anyone around here know how to take sarcasm...ugh!

What is this world coming to??

Oh thats right we already decided, "An end"...of course that was in the other thread!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...since everything is coming to an end...LETS PARTY LIKE ITS 2003...FREE LIQUOR AND PORN!!!!...all you have to do is provide the liquor and porn, and i'll provide the place







.....i have no sarcasm, just a smartass attitude


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

riiight


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i have no sarcasm, just a smartass attitude


 Both of which go hand in hand!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

pepsi, except when drinking jack, jim or crown


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> pepsi, except when drinking jack, jim or crown


 ROMAN COKE ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pepsi as it is not as full on as coke but i mainly drink fresh orange or beer


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Coke all the f'n way..... with a little rum in it!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

its ok karen. sorry about that remark. let me give you a virtual hug to make it better. *HUG*
see its all better now.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> its ok karen. sorry about that remark. let me give you a virtual hug to make it better. *HUG*
> see its all better now.


 I don't know what remark you are talking about, but that last post was funny!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

marco said:


> no $hit karen.....


 Innes, and for those who didnt catch on..that ^there was the remark!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LMAO haha innes she got you there....HAHA that was funny... good one hun.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Pepsi is better for just drinking straight up. But COke is the best for mixed drinks with alcohol. Pepsi and Rum doesnt sound too cool


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i think the venilla coke tasts like a$$


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

funk the pepsi and coke just pass the candian whiskey with some ice


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

im with thePACK


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Pepsi, coke makes me sick.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> i think the venilla coke tasts like a$$


 how would you know have you tasted @$$?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Pepsi, coke makes me sick.


 i'm with ya on that one. except for mcdonalds coke. its gooood


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...so are their fries...voted #1 amongst the american people


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...so are their fries...voted #1 amongst the american people


mmmmmm hmmmmmm







they're nice and shalty


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

and full of lard...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> they're nice and shalty


 ....."shalty"??? what are you, dutch now?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

yep i just singed the dutch recognization contract. It enlists me to two years of being dutch.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Goin blue baby


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> yep i just singed the dutch recognization contract. It enlists me to two years of being dutch.


 My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> LMAO haha innes she got you there....HAHA that was funny... good one hun.


 yeah, she really got me there.
it was nearly as funny as the poll who is the coolest me or you!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > yep i just singed the dutch recognization contract. It enlists me to two years of being dutch.
> ...


 thank you judazzz


----------

